# Are these photos "over the top"? Feedback Please!



## Parker219 (Oct 27, 2014)

This restaurant photo shoot was different than my others...

NORMALLY the client wants the FOOD to be the star. That's fine by me, I set up my lights, tripod, ect...and have full control over everything.

Well this place was different. The owner kept saying that he wants the girls in the photos, since that is a major part of the "theme" for this place. I wasn't complaining...but how do these photos look to you?

Do you think any are "over the top" ? As in not in good taste?  Should I process these different?

Do you want to see more photos from this shoot?

1. 




2. 



3. 




4. 




5.


----------



## Gary A. (Oct 27, 2014)

I don't see any food.


----------



## tirediron (Oct 27, 2014)

^^ What he said! ^^


----------



## runnah (Oct 27, 2014)

Do they take reservations?


----------



## fotomonkey (Oct 27, 2014)

Tilted Kilt?


----------



## tirediron (Oct 27, 2014)

A couple of things strike me:  The lighting is, shall we say, 'unusual'.  Why did you choose to light from below?  I don't think these are 'over the top' as far as it goes (This is, I assume a 'Hooters' type of establishment?), but I think a more conventional lighting would have worked well, and I think lighting on the food as well would have helped.  What really grabs my eye however are the backgrounds.  In #1, we see 'half' a person through the window, along with a cluttered and distracting background.  In #s 3 & 4, my eye is pulled directly toward the messy menus on the table; don't forget to double-check your surroundings and sort out all of the little details.


----------



## goooner (Oct 27, 2014)

Parker219 said:


> Do you want to see more photos from this shoot?


Can't make up me mind, definitely need to see more shots


----------



## D-B-J (Oct 27, 2014)

tirediron said:


> A couple of things strike me:  The lighting is, shall we say, 'unusual'.  Why did you choose to light from below?  I don't think these are 'over the top' as far as it goes (This is, I assume a 'Hooters' type of establishment?), but I think a more conventional lighting would have worked well, and I think lighting on the food as well would have helped.  What really grabs my eye however are the backgrounds.  In #1, we see 'half' a person through the window, along with a cluttered and distracting background.  In #s 3 & 4, my eye is pulled directly toward the messy menus on the table; don't forget to double-check your surroundings and sort out all of the little details.




Yeah I'm going to agree with John here. The lighting seems to be either from below or from the sides, which is not flattering to the girls NOR the food. In many shots the food is in some sort of shadow. And I agree that the backgrounds are a bit distracting. 

Jake


----------



## runnah (Oct 27, 2014)

boobs.


----------



## photoguy99 (Oct 27, 2014)

Yes. He's accentuating the décolletage. Boobs.


----------



## Parker219 (Oct 27, 2014)

The lighting isn't ideal because I went there to take photos of food, an so I had my food light.

The menus were put there by the owner, I thought they looked messy too, but I was trying to please the client.

I know from here on to come prepared for all circumstances.

You never know what restaurant photo shoot is going to turn in to a Maxim photo shoot!


----------



## Parker219 (Oct 27, 2014)

runnah said:


> boobs.



Exactly...I may have gotten lucky on this one, in the sense that most people might notice the assets...and not the lighting direction.


----------



## shmne (Oct 27, 2014)

The up-lighting with #2 

I don't know what it is, her grin mixed with the light? It is sending me into a chuckle fit though.


----------



## sscarmack (Oct 27, 2014)

What others said....I think you were a little too 'distracted' and forgot the basics with lighting.


----------



## Parker219 (Oct 27, 2014)

Is it okay to use a photo that is not in crisp







 because of motion blur? Like this one?


----------



## sscarmack (Oct 27, 2014)

Trash it....Don't think twice.


----------



## Derrel (Oct 27, 2014)

Parker219 said:
			
		

> The lighting isn't ideal because I went there to take photos of food, an so I had my food light.



Do your food light stands top out at five feet tall or what? The low main light placement gives these a weird, off-kilter look. Yes, yes, these are attractive young females in tight, skimpy clothing, with nice teeth and good makeup, but I can separate the subject matter from the photographic results, and these are not very good photographically. You've just GOT to get that main light elevated! When the nose-shadow is going 1) upwards and 2)side-ways, the lighting is just not _glam_ or _pretty_ or _sexy_.

And as far as the photo in post #15? INSTANT kill-file on that. Total reject. It's not motion blur--it's severe back-focus! The beer taps three feet behind her are well-focused. She's just way OOF.


----------



## runnah (Oct 27, 2014)

After careful, indepth and lengthy examination I would have to agree the lighting is wonky.


----------



## Parker219 (Oct 27, 2014)

What about this? Too starker like?


----------



## KenC (Oct 27, 2014)

Is the food fake as well?


----------



## sscarmack (Oct 27, 2014)

Trash it, theres no story behind it. You can't tell what she's doing with her hands, and she has a non emotion expression, I vote trash it.


So yes, its too stalker-ish.


----------



## tirediron (Oct 27, 2014)

Parker219 said:


> ...The menus were put there by the owner, I thought they looked messy too, but I was trying to please the client...


I didn't mean the fact that the menus were there made it look messy, I'm referring to the fact that one is half out of the rack and the other is partly cropped.  That said, you're the expert; you've been hired for your skill and knowledge.  DO NOT be afraid to make suggestions or recommendations to the client.  That's part of what you're paid for.


----------



## Parker219 (Oct 27, 2014)

Ok...what about this one?


----------



## sscarmack (Oct 27, 2014)

Face is a little soft, 'all she's doing' is laying out napkins, really doesn't mean as much as bringing a nice juicy burger or a nice cold beer.

So to me, I'd trash this one also, only because I don't find the whole concept laying out napkins 'interesting'.


----------



## runnah (Oct 27, 2014)

Nope.

3 shots would have been all you needed for this.

1. Girls holding food
2. Girls interacting with customers (young males)
3. Girls outside or near sign of business.

Boom bang bing. Done print.


----------



## Designer (Oct 27, 2014)

"Over The Top" - funny!

Post #15; No, don't use it.


----------



## Parker219 (Oct 27, 2014)

Ok...let me know what you think of these...

9.





10. 







11. 









12.


----------



## Designer (Oct 27, 2014)

Parker219 said:


> Ok...what about this one?



#23; Where's the eye contact?  

Tell you what; just toss out anything that is blurry or where the models are not looking at the camera.


----------



## Designer (Oct 27, 2014)

Shots 9,10,11,&12 no.


----------



## Parker219 (Oct 27, 2014)

Derrel said:


> Parker219 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Points taken.

My food light sits on the table, I need to get one that can be raised.


----------



## Parker219 (Oct 27, 2014)

Designer said:


> Parker219 said:
> 
> 
> > Ok...what about this one?
> ...




I was going for "candid" on a lot of them.


----------



## Designer (Oct 27, 2014)

I see.  For candids to be successful, IMO, there ought to be a little more to it than just a model not looking at the camera.


----------



## JacaRanda (Oct 27, 2014)

tirediron said:


> Parker219 said:
> 
> 
> > ...The menus were put there by the owner, I thought they looked messy too, but I was trying to please the client...
> ...



Haaaa, 'half out of the rack' I see what you did there.


----------



## Parker219 (Oct 27, 2014)

Thanks guys. I will keep at it.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Oct 28, 2014)

Just because they're candids doesn't mean they're good enough for a client when there are distractions in the photo or that the framing is off. Some might benefit from a crop, but some look like you need more practice at this type shoot, capturing what's happening as it occurs.

At least I found it took a lot of practice to get good at framing shots quickly and efficiently at events. The missed shots where I don't quite get what I wanted usually to me aren't good enough to use - and I sometimes know right away it won't be usable (I have my share of 'sh%*' 's I don't say out loud but keep to myself).


----------



## dennybeall (Nov 15, 2014)

If they are for commercial purposes you may have a problem with the TV pictures. Networks and sports teams get really touchy about that.
I think you have the focus exactly where the client wants it - Tilted Kilt, Twin Peaks and Hooters all have the same basic theme and you've captured it. KCCO


----------



## dannylightning (Nov 17, 2014)

I really like the second photo on page one, the light on her face does look a little strange but I still like that one.

I think most of these have too much distracting stuff all over but if that is what they wanted.


----------

